# Invisible/ hidden Door Protection System!



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bn8dvbrna4S/

Just came across the above link on Instagram. Anyone know where we could get hold of something like this?!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooo interesting.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Off a Ford Focus (as in the video) or New Fiesta.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

doesn't the Focus have that ?

https://www.ford.co.uk/shop/research/technology/comfort-and-convenience/door-edge-protector


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Optional extra for new fords, not something available to retrofit

https://www.ford.co.uk/shop/research/technology/comfort-and-convenience/door-edge-protector

If you could get these as an aftermarket product I can see it being very popular, it would have to know when the door is about to close and I guess thats read from the hinges so it probably goes all the way through the door panel and wouldn't be an easy thing to retro fit as it would mean having to take door card of or finding another way to tell when it needs to move back in and a sensor would not be any good as getting in the car would trick it to thinking its about to close.

Still, I would love to have something like that


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

You could always just buy a Citroen Cactus  , that way you're also protected from the idiots that open their car doors and bump your car.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hopefully in the future someone will create an after market version and cash in big time and we’ll all be wishing we could have been bothered to invest the time into it!


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

as above, for me its not my door edge that needs protecting, its every f***er else in the car park that needs bubble wrap on the doors.

Sick of parking up, nice and far away from a car, only to return to a different car next to me and nice dent in my shiny black doors that seem to show every little ding.

I can see why people park across two spaces now.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

It was an option when I bought my focus in Januiary, but as above I don't need the door protecting from me, it needs protecting from other people.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Gixxer6 said:


> You could always just buy a Citroen Cactus  , that way you're also protected from the idiots that open their car doors and bump your car.


My experience, admittedly more on the Continong, is that it is Cactus owners who are first among the very idiots that open their doors and bump others.

P


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Fitted as standard on a Skoda Kodiaq so wouldn't be surprised if they started to be fitted on all the Skoda range.

Allan


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Difference between a Citroen Cactus and a real cactus?

On a real cactus the pricks are on the outside...


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Andy1972 said:


> as above, for me its not my door edge that needs protecting, its every f***er else in the car park that needs bubble wrap on the doors.
> 
> Sick of parking up, nice and far away from a car, only to return to a different car next to me and nice dent in my shiny black doors that seem to show every little ding.
> 
> I can see why people park across two spaces now.


The worst bit is when you're the only car in the carpark and someone _still_ parks right next to you. They could park sideways and take up four carpark slots anywhere in the carpark. No one would care. No. They want to park right next to you.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

stealthwolf said:


> The worst bit is when you're the only car in the carpark and someone _still_ parks right next to you. They could park sideways and take up four carpark slots anywhere in the carpark. No one would care. No. They want to park right next to you.


Don't get me started (oh, you have). Only 2 weeks ago we were out at a place which was really quiet, with really big car park probably a quarter full. I parked well away from the entrance but came back to a people carrier parked right next to me and very close too! I honestly think there is a sub-conscious magnetism which draws people to park close to another car.

I also have often observed people spending 2 minutes trying to squeeze into a space because it's near a door/entrance when the next row of spaces it empty. That, however is just down to pure laziness!

My other half always says "Could you have parked any further away", to which I say "no".


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

stealthwolf said:


> The worst bit is when you're the only car in the carpark and someone _still_ parks right next to you. They could park sideways and take up four carpark slots anywhere in the carpark. No one would care. No. They want to park right next to you.


I think we've all had that. Some people are like sheep. Must be some primeval herding instinct that makes them feel safe.

If I can't park with clear space either side I avoid being next to the big 4x4. Worst I've seen is the mini adult trying to get out of the rear door as follows
1. Open door as far as they can
2. Shuffle across seat with both feet on door card
3. Push both feet as hard as you can. Voila door open and has an inbuilt stop on the car next door

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## rod87 (May 9, 2011)

A few reports on ford forums of the mechanism jamming and damage being done to the door and bodywork!


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Taxboy said:


> If I can't park with clear space either side I avoid being next to the big 4x4.


Also, avoid being next to a people carrier / 7 seater. Far more likely an eager child is going to open the door against yours.

I loved being in America (although not even in my own car) as the spaces are so big to not only accommodate the larger vehicles but also to let you open the doors.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The Skoda Kodiak has it as well.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As others have said i dont need such a gimmick as i can open a door without crunching it.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Our kodiaq has it. Fantastic feature and works well


----------

